# Gentoo mangia gli hard-disk?

## Ciccio Bueo

Non è un ot,  volevo chiedervi quanto può incidere lo stress da compilazione sui dischi fissi...

già uso il tip per compilare in ram, e lo trovo decisamente utile, ma inevitabilmente lo uso da poco, quindi di compilazione i miei dischi ne han viste parecchio..

in 3 giorni, haimè, ho buttato 3 hd! non parlo di dischi nuovi, ma ho come l'impressione che la compilazione gli abbia dato il colpo di grazia...  qualcun altro ha notato un calo nella durata degli harddisk? 

i dischi erano uno da 160 maxtor con un anno di vita, 2 da 20 sempre maxtor vecchiotti, e un 4° sempre maxtor da 60 sta iniziando a preoccuparmi... colpa di maxtor? Purtroppo non ho fatto prove di compilazione su altre marche...

----------

## Cagnulein

io ho un maxtor 30 gb e da 2 anni su con gentoo e ogni notte alle 23 compilo quello che c'è da compilare...risultato: smart OK (per ora :toccatina:)

mi sa che devi dare un occhio al tuo alimentatore che IMHO ti sta facendo saltare l'HW.

Fammi sapere

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

le cose sono successe su computer diversi, quindi schemadri e aliementatori dibversi, anche i problemi dei dischi sono diversi... c'è uno che sembra morto, uno che prende il volo e poi si schianta, un'altro non si può più formattare dopo aver dato problemi con il trasferimento dati...  mi sembra di essere nell'ufficio dei dannati... oggi andrò a fare la spesa...  :Sad: 

----------

## Cagnulein

qualche problema nella rete elettrica? UPS?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

potrebbe essere, ma il 160 è morto a casa... in intimità...

----------

## Little Cash

Hai attivato il DMA nella configurazione del kernel, vero?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

dma attivo in tutte le configurazioni "incriminate"

----------

## codadilupo

Ok, a questo punto l'unica soluzione é che sia tu a creare un campo magnetico che rovina gl'HD  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, mi sa che sei stato semplicemente jellato  :Confused: 

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi sembra una cosa assurda

pensa ai server database: array di dischi che supportano quantità enormi di transazioni... e nessun sistemista con più di tre neuroni, andrebbe ad usare la ram invece dei dischi.

secondo te buttano via un disco a settimana?

oltretutto... già gli SCSI costano un casino... gli SCA, poi hanno prezzi folli

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

sto provando fare un cerchio intorno ai pc con le candele nere....   il santino già l'ho preso, mi manca solo il gatto da sacrificare. Ho pensato anche di farmi una collana con i cd di windows icspi da portare per estirpare le mie colpe.... 

domani ho deciso che vado a messa... ho imprecato così tanto che oggi a treviso non è sorto il sole...

vabbè... che caldo... che sfiga.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi sembra una cosa assurda
> 
> pensa ai server database: array di dischi che supportano quantità enormi di transazioni... e nessun sistemista con più di tre neuroni, andrebbe ad usare la ram invece dei dischi.
> 
> secondo te buttano via un disco a settimana?
> ...

 

no certo.... la mia domanda infatti era "quanto incidesse" lo stress da compilazione, e chiaro che in una situazione server verrebbe fatta una manutenzione più accurata e regolare, mentre nel mio caso sono dischi vecchi, inoltre se mi confermate che nessun altro ha avuto un moria di dischi simile alla mia, è ovvio che non dipende da gentoo.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

fatevi 2 risate... ma non venitemi a dire "se li tratti così i dischi si rompono per forza"... Sono così perchè cercavo di salvare tutti dati prima dell'inevitabile catastrofe.... (oltre ad aver masterizzato qualcosa come 28DVD in 3 giorni)

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/immag081.jpg

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

mha, anche io uso un maxtor, ma niente problemi...

con un'altro pc, invece, dopo alcune ore di compilazione, andava in kernel panic, ma quello penso fosse stato un problema di raffreddamento o al più di ram scassata....

e masterizzo DVD come un folle, ma niente di tutto ciò ....

gli hd li hai comprati tutti nello stesso negozio ???

partita di HD difettosi ???

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

no, hd comprati in posti e tempi diversi.... credo sia un discorso di sfortuna... :Embarassed: 

----------

## Peach

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> no, hd comprati in posti e tempi diversi.... credo sia un discorso di sfortuna...

 

problema di caldo? io ho perso due dischi da 80 GB IBM (anche se avevano un difetto di fabbricazione non riconosciuto) a causa del caldo.

erano ventilati e bla bla?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

caldo? calduccio... il 160 aveva una ventola da 8 puntata addosso, gli altri 2 da 20 avevano una ventilazione normale da pc chiuso..

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> caldo? calduccio... il 160 aveva una ventola da 8 puntata addosso, gli altri 2 da 20 avevano una ventilazione normale da pc chiuso..

 

installa hdtemp per monitorare la temp dei dischi

ok per la ventilazione ma sei sicuro che i dischi ne beneficino

realmente?

con quel tool te ne rendi subito conto

----------

## luca82

Io non comprerò mai più un Maxtor (maledetti!!!). I Maxtor saranno anche a buon mercato, ma quando perdi tutti o quasi i dati come è successo a me...  :Twisted Evil: 

Io ne ho fritti due ma non credo che sia colpa di gentoo visto che in uno c'è sempre stato winzozz...

Consiglio del giorno: Spendete qualcosina in più ma prendetevi un Hitachi (che ha le meccaniche IBM) o un Western Digital.

----------

## X-Drum

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> Io non comprerò mai più un Maxtor (maledetti!!!). I Maxtor saranno anche a buon mercato, ma quando perdi tutti o quasi i dati come è successo a me... 
> 
> Io ne ho fritti due ma non credo che sia colpa di gentoo visto che in uno c'è sempre stato winzozz...
> 
> Consiglio del giorno: Spendete qualcosina in più ma prendetevi un Hitachi (che ha le meccaniche IBM) o un Western Digital.

 

i maxtor scaldano una cifra se nn li si raffredda con almeno una comune 8x8 

in poco tempo si distruggono...

/me ha du maxtor con una semplice 8x8 davanti che lavorano perfettmanete

da molto tempo e sui quali ho fatto mooolte compilazioni,

si tengono sotto sforzo max a 29°...

ho visto i maxtor morire quando lavorano sempre 

a temp >= 45°

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> no certo.... la mia domanda infatti era "quanto incidesse" lo stress da compilazione, e chiaro che in una situazione server verrebbe fatta una manutenzione più accurata e regolare, mentre nel mio caso sono dischi vecchi, inoltre se mi confermate che nessun altro ha avuto un moria di dischi simile alla mia, è ovvio che non dipende da gentoo.

 

dunque dunque... sicuramente incide un po'... peò... a pensarci... secondo me non più di tanto

se sto a pensare quanto termpo è acceso il mio computer, e che percentuale di questo tempo è passata a compilare... ottengo una percentuale piccolina

secondo me da più fastidio il caldo

----------

## SilverXXX

Nelle ultime serie sono migliorati i maxtor (sia come qualità generale, che come temp), ma ancora, anche leggendo le recensioni, non mi sentirei di consigliarteli. Se devi prendere qualcosa di un pò meglio, prova i western digital (di cui doveva uscire una nuova serie, più fresca e silenziosa), o i samsung. E una controllatina con smart ogni tanto  :Wink: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Volete avere sempre un backup pronto del vostro HD aggiornabile giornalmente a un costo (di tempo/risorse) quasi insignificante?

La soluzione: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345465-highlight-stage4+rsync.html

Così anche se il vostro hd prendesse fuoco oggi, al massimo perdereste un giorno di lavoro.

Cosa devo emergere per usare hdtemp? emerge hdtemp non funziona..

----------

## SilverXXX

Emergi smartmontool e dai un smartctl -a /dev/hdb | grep Temp

----------

## fra

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa devo emergere per usare hdtemp? emerge hdtemp non funziona..

 

è hddtemp con due d

----------

## mambro

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho visto i maxtor morire quando lavorano sempre 
> 
> a temp >= 45°

 

Mmm il mio è sui 60 e ce l'ho da 3 anni, culo?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Io ho da 6 anni un samsung da 20 GB che ha il corpo esterno totalmente sfaldato ma... funziona ancora perfettamente o_0

Sul server comunque ho WD, ottimi

----------

## RenfildDust

 *fra wrote:*   

>  *RenfildDust wrote:*   
> 
> Cosa devo emergere per usare hdtemp? emerge hdtemp non funziona.. 
> 
> è hddtemp con due d

   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## iridium103

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sul server comunque ho WD, ottimi

 

ah si?.. io coi WD ho avuto un paio di problemucci... adesso monto Seagate... rapidi, silenziosi .. e no problem da moooolto tempo.

ah è anche degna di nota la nuova serie della IBM/Hitachi imho.

comunque sia.. semper una bella ventolazza davanti ai dischi e fila tutto liscio.. tranne la polvere  :Razz: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> Non è un ot,  volevo chiedervi quanto può incidere lo stress da compilazione sui dischi fissi...
> 
> già uso il tip per compilare in ram, e lo trovo decisamente utile, ma inevitabilmente lo uso da poco, quindi di compilazione i miei dischi ne han viste parecchio..
> 
> in 3 giorni, haimè, ho buttato 3 hd! non parlo di dischi nuovi, ma ho come l'impressione che la compilazione gli abbia dato il colpo di grazia...  qualcun altro ha notato un calo nella durata degli harddisk? 
> ...

 

Al di là delle considerazioni più strambe quali il caldo, la marca dell'HD... etc. etc, hai per caso settato in qualche modo "hdparm". 

Se si come .... perchè un utilizzo improprio di questa utilty "danneggia" seriamente il dispositivo.

----------

## tempest

Secondo me la compilazione incide poco o nulla. A parte le alzate di testa di Portage, tipo quando buttano dentro una nuova release di Gnome o KDE, al massimo compili quei 2-3 pacchetti al giorno, che di certo non stressano la meccanica del disco più di molte altre attività che svolgi ogni giorno col tuo computer...

Se ne vuoi la riprova basta abilitare una applet qualsiasi che monitora il carico sul disco; con il monitor di sistema di Gnome, durante una compilazione vedi la CPU fissa al 100%, e qualche picco sporadico del disco al 20%.

Anche per quanto riguarda la marca non si può dire molto... Due anni fa mi si bruciarono tre IBM IDE 60GB con tre mesi di vita, pagati un occhio della testa, prelevati da partite diverse in periodi di tempo diversi. A quel punto presi uno sfigatissimo Maxtor 80GB, e dopo due anni è ancora qui che frulla vivo e vegeto...

Come suggerimenti di massima direi: buon alimentatore, sempre sovradimensionato (io ne ho uno da 500W) e una ventolina di raffreddamento... se vuoi esagerare vai su quei begli slot 5 e 1/4 della coolermaster. Per il resto purtroppo devi affidarti alla sorte.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

allora....  per le marche, io personalmente preferisco i seagate barracuda, silenziosissimi e scaldano veramente poco e costano al massimo 10 euro di più rispetto ad un maxtor, ma haimè, ho dovuto rimpiazzare i dischi con altri due maxtor, perchè purtroppo, trovare negozi di componentistica che abbiano dischi di marche diverse è un'impresa, e non avevo tempo da perdere, visto che uno dei pc fritti era quello con cui lavoro tutti i giorni.

hdparm mal configurato? dubito, visto che non ho mai impostato opzioni particolari ma solo un hdparm -d 1...

ventole? si, sempre usate.... appena ho finito l'installazione di gnome proverò con tutti i tool che avete consigliato, (che tra l'atro ho sempre, a torto evidentemente, snobbato).. 

 :Wink: 

----------

